# UFC 88 results



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Sep 8, 2008)

UFC 88: BREAKTHROUGH - Saturday, September 6
Results

Chuck Liddell Vs. Rashad Evans - *Rashad Evans Wins by Knock Out at 1:51 in the 2nd.*
Rich Franklin Vs. Matt Hamill - *Rich Franklin Wins by TKO at 0:39 in the 3rd.*
Dan Henderson Vs. Rousimar Palhares - *Hendo by Unanimous Decision.*
Martin Kampmann Vs. Nate Marquardt - *Nate Marquardt Wins by TKO at 1:22 in the 1st.*
Dong Hyun Kim Vs. Matt Brown - *Kim Wins by Split Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
Thiago Tavares Vs. Kurt Pellegrino - *Pellegrino Wins by Unanimous Decision.*
Tim Boetsch Vs. Michael Patt - *Tim Boetsch Wins by TKO at 2:03 in the 1st.*
Jason Lambert Vs. Jason MacDonald - *MacDonald Wins by Submission in the 2nd.*

Rashad beat Chuck to the punch when Chuck tried an upper-cut Rashad hit him with his own overhand, swinging right hand.  Thats twice Chuck got caught.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## tko4u (Sep 8, 2008)

Still trying to pick my jaw up off the floor

I sure hope forrest beats rashad, he seems too cocky now, almost annoying


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been trying to get a link to the Chuck Liddell Vs. Rashad Evans fight but the ones I have tried have not been working.

I heard that Liddle was out cold and realy did not know what hit him after the fight


----------



## Journeyman (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a link.  KO is at around 11:10 with several replays at around 12:10.  http://www.mmaroot.com/chuck-iceman-liddell-vs-rashad-evans-ufc-88-video/   The Rich Franklin fight is also at that site and worth watching.  Looked like a kick to the liver ended that one.   Here's another link.  Shows the KO of Liddell from several angles. http://www.mmaroot.com/rashad-evans-knockout-of-chuck-liddell-gifs/


----------

